# Dvd movie backup app



## TCE (Apr 28, 2010)

Are there any dvd movie backup applications for FreeBsd that work well?


----------



## expl (Apr 28, 2010)

That depends how you want to backup it. Just creating copies of the files and then compressing them should work fine.


----------



## TCE (Apr 29, 2010)

Something similar to DVD shrink.  To put movie on a 4.7 GB dvd.


----------



## bsdmonk (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't use it personally, but I think  multimedia/k9copy is what you need.


----------



## TCE (Apr 30, 2010)

Will try K9copy.  Have tried on Linux without much luck, but maybe more stable on FreeBSD.


----------

